# Input to Lace and Rhinestones



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We are trying to use Hotfix Lace with Rhinestones to design a new look. Let me know what you think.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, Scott.

That's too amazing! Can you attach a finished t-shirt with hotfix lace?
That's a perfect combination of grace and bling for most girls. 

I have a question: 

From your pictures, I guess you'd like to print the hotfix lace with rhinestone at one time. So what's the appropriate temperature which is good for lace and rhinestones? Higher is bad for the lace fabric, and lower is bad to reduce the adhesive effect of rhinestones. 

waiting for your new updating!


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I like it! Curious about the pressing too, like poster above ^^^


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Not the best photos but the first is the front of the transfer 
Second photo is the back of the transfers 
Last is the shirt.

It is all one press one temp. 

Scott


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

That is interesting and certainly different Scott.

How are you cutting the hotfix lace?

Does the lace have some sort of carrier film?

Do you buy it by the metre/foot or in sheets?

Great idea and thanks for sharing 

John


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Comes in sheets but it has to be cut with a laser cutter. Sheets are 19" x 36" has the lace with glue and then a sheet to protect the glue that you peel after you cut the lace. I makes for some cool designs.


----------

